# Sad day for this wedding photog. :(



## kathyt (Jan 4, 2013)

I took this shot on November 30th as the bride danced with her father. He was the most amazing man. He also was the one who married the couple because he is a pastor. The ceremony was so warm and light hearted. He made everyone smile and laugh. I received a phone call today from the bride that her dad passed away suddenly yesterday. He was only 53 years old. I am so broken hearted about this. Every image I have of him from that day has a huge smile across his face. The whole family was so incredibly special and kind. I am so happy he had the chance to walk his only daughter down the isle and give her away to a wonderful man. Since his daughter wouldn't let him wear a wife beater and his cowboy boots to the wedding, maybe he will get to wear them in heaven. Rip Pat.  
(_no critique on this one please_)


----------



## tagan (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, what a beautiful family and I feel so bad for them   Thank you for sharing this, Kathy.  It is stories like this that make you realize how precious life is and to always cherish what you have, and not worry about what you don't have.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, 53. Just wow.

Oddly, MY pastor just officiated the ceremony of HIS only daughter (also has two sons, one married, one still single) about a week after this wedding. He is a little over 53 but not much, I think about 56.  Makes me want to call him and tell him I love him!! He's been my pastor for over 20 years, I've watched his kids grow up along with my own, and he's also an amazing guy. He's our head pastor, but he always took care of me after I became a single mom. Brought me food baskets, made sure there were gifts under the tree at Christmas time. Once I was at his house (our kids were all downstairs playing video games) and I mentioned something funny my car was doing. Next thing I know, we're driving to the auto parts store, buying new air and oil filters, plugs, etc and then he did a complete tune-up on my car!

I say all of that just to say that this photo and your story makes me think of my own pastor and reminds me (as I have been reminded many times this year, unfortunately) to tell others we love them while we still have today.


----------



## Sue5606 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is why I love photography. To keep beautiful memories forever. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2013)

The expressions as they look at each other in this shot says it all.   Thank goodness you were there to capture this moment for her.   It's what we're there for, and now she has it.   Good job.   :heart:     

I'm sorry for your loss as well as the family's.


----------



## shents (Jan 4, 2013)

You captured a beautiful shot of them together on her special day, And I am sure many more, You have given the family lovely memorie's xx


----------



## kathyt (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you all. I just got home from visiting the family and dropping off a slideshow I made for them for the funeral. They were so appreciative of the current pictures they had of him at one of the happiest times of his life. Remember photographers.....GET IN THE PICTURES too! You want your family to have memories of you as well.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2013)

It's so sad, but thankfully he was there for the wedding.


----------



## Mully (Jan 4, 2013)

You did a very nice thing to comfort the family...God Bless You!  I know he is in a good place.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 5, 2013)

I am sure the slide show at the funeral is of the highest quality, and one of the best days in this man's life: his daughter's wedding. 

That will provide a lot of comfort to the family and friends. Funerals are not easy events to attend, I was at three in the last year. The slide shows commemorating a life well spent gets people through their loss.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 5, 2013)

Yikes, that puts a chill in my bones.  I'm only 54 and walking my daughter down the isle this March.  Glad she has such great memories to remember.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 5, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Yikes, that puts a chill in my bones.  I'm only 54 and walking my daughter down the isle this March.  Glad she has such great memories to remember.



He was way too young. A complete shock for all of them since he was a pretty healthy guy.  A good reminder to take care of ourselves for our families sake.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Be glad you could give them something to remember him by so well. This is how he should be remembered, full of life and happy.


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (Jan 8, 2013)

@Kathy - I had a similar situation not too long ago, but the subject was a teacher of a small private school, which I photographed at the end of September, and within a few weeks she had passed away from the flu. 

I'm reminded of a quote I found recently: the correct response to death's perfect punctuation mark is a smile."


----------



## TheoGraphics (Jan 9, 2013)

Sue5606 said:


> This is why I love photography. To keep beautiful memories forever. I'm sorry for your loss.



I agree completely. She'll have this great image to remember him by. This is why we do what we do.


----------

